# why isnt the Nissan Skyline gtr r34 drivable in the U.S?



## colinw (Jun 25, 2011)

hi, i am trying to learn why the nissan skyline gtr r34 isn't allowed in the us i heard about it not meeting emissions and other stuff can someone tell me why this car doesn't meet those requirements and why its not importable into the U.S?


----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

There are a lot of reasons. But the main reason is it was not developed for the US.
It's not EPA approved
It's not DOT approved
Its not NHSTA Approved

There are quite a few things that the US requires, and the Skyline does not have them. You can get a 1996-1998 R33 Skyline to be legal, althought it will take a few thousand (last time I checked it was about 15K) to get it legal. Search and you will find.

Jose


----------



## koolrider101 (Dec 3, 2011)

Therefore the 'new' 2005 R34 Skyline GT-R Nismo Z-Tune is actually ... This is not the first .


----------



## Bigdaddyg09 (Mar 13, 2012)

*GT-R 34*

Yea my friend has 2. Makes me sick. Lol. He's thinking if selling one. Too much to keep em both up.


----------

